# Tank, truss rods and fender skirts



## MTGeorge (Jan 24, 2014)

I am wondering if anybody has any info on this bike I picked up a while back.  Not in the best shape but it had too much going on to not bring it home.  I can barely make out an M on the tank which makes me think it is a Murray.  I got it thinking I might try to restore it for my son but I am not sure if it is worth doing, or at least to what degree.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 24, 2014)

I would agree it is murray built.
Fork and truss looks just like the one on my tricycle. 
I think Murray lead the industry in small children's ride on toys.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool little bike! I'm sure someone will say if it's worth rechroming etc. but I think it would be a great bike to paint up to look nice and let the kid ride!


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe the only things on that bike that would have been chrome are the handlebars and the crank/sprocket. I would fix the bars and just use some silver paint.


----------



## MTGeorge (Jan 24, 2014)

At a minimum it needs new solid tires, a crank a chain and bars.  I am on the lookout for another Murray to cannibalize for the crank and chain and I am tempted to reweld the bars back on upside down.  Unless of course it is actually valuable the way it is.


----------

